# Sooo I went to LUSH today...



## krissy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol, i always go in there to sniff and look at what they are doing but except for their lotions, i never end up buying.

today I caved. lol, i brought my DD in and she wanted the frog prince bath bomb. it was so cute! a bright green frog  with cocoa butter dyed red lips (bath melt), and the kicker is when you use it, there is a prince inside!

since I was already buying things I decided to "research" so i bought a Dragons Egg bomb and a mushroom bubble bar.
the dragons egg is supposed to have gold glitter in the middle and color the tub orange. the sales lady says it looks like you are bathing in fire. i can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds cool! Take notes and let us know.  :wink:


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh I liked the look & sound of the frog prince, didn't buy it though.
I was there on Friday last week.
I'm an on again off again Lush girl.


----------



## carebear (Feb 13, 2011)

I adore Lush.


----------



## Bukawww (Oct 14, 2011)

I know this thread is older but I went to Lush today and was not impressed AT ALL.  

Ok, I was impressed a wee bit by their bath bomb display as was my 4 yr old  :wink: 

The soaps looked like they had been found in an attic from long ago.  All of the massage bars/bath melt type products were disfigured and messy looking.  Are bubble bars supposed to look like sculpted play-doh, left to harden by a playful/forgetful 3 yr old? It smelled AWFUL...way too many scents but MOST of the individual scents were hideous as well.  I like the Rock Star scent though.  

And the font they use on their walls/ads/etc is very hard to read.

Any way...just realized today that success is 98% marketing...once you make someone believe they love your products, you are good to go.


----------



## cinta (Oct 14, 2011)

I second all that, Bukawww...I love their Karma scent, but many of their products are looking rather garish, synthetic and tacky.


----------



## carebear (Oct 14, 2011)

Bukawww said:
			
		

> Any way...just realized today that success is 98% marketing...once you make someone believe they love your products, you are good to go.



Their marketing is fun, but it's their products I love.  Even though I make my own, I still splurge sometimes.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 14, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Their marketing is fun, but it's their products I love.  Even though I make my own, I still splurge sometimes.



Too true.... there are several soaps they do that I just love. 
The only part that dissapoints me now is to see dossy soaps. ?I was at a store on Saturday just gone & half of their soaps had dos to some degree...... whats the go with that. I always pick the log I want a piece of now as I've been burn't before with rancid soap.

Admitedly I just don't really like the touchy touchy thing they have going on.


----------



## herbaliser (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha I do this sort of thing too. Go into soap stores and spy on their products, pick every single bar up and have a sniff. "Can I help you with anything?" "Nope, just uhh looking". Sometimes I'll relieve myself of guilt by buying a cheap product.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2011)

I love Lush too. The more I try to hate it, the more it grows on me. I have a very small list of things that are getting to be a "must have on hand" situation.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't like that place. Too garish, salespeople are pushy, the scents are overwhelming and give me a headache.


----------



## carebear (Oct 14, 2011)

that's so sad.


----------



## maya (Oct 14, 2011)

herbaliser said:
			
		

> Haha I do this sort of thing too. Go into soap stores and spy on their products, pick every single bar up and have a sniff. "Can I help you with anything?" "Nope, just uhh looking". Sometimes I'll relieve myself of guilt by buying a cheap product.



 this is me too!

i get hives all over when i walk past lush. i want to go in and look around tho. someone take notes for me!!! pls?

i love the idea of a dragon bath bomb that is brilliant.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I don't like that place. Too garish, salespeople are pushy, the scents are overwhelming and give me a headache.



I can go in but I don't last long before I have a headache too.  Mind you I have trouble in Michael's sometimes too from too many fragrances smashing together in my brain....


----------



## Relle (Oct 14, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I don't like that place. Too garish, salespeople are pushy, the scents are overwhelming and give me a headache.



I agree, too pushy and headaches here to, and way too expensive.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 15, 2011)

I LOVE it. They have made handmade popular - Which benefits all of us who make and sell our products - I always get: 'oh yum it's just like LUSH'.

The 'play dough' bubble bars and unpackaged soap is just a play on handmade, and it works.

I think the stores do differ though - the one here in Christchurch is spotless and I have never seen DOS.  However when I visited the Gold Coast I was horrified at the state of the stock - filthy, dusty hair covered, DOS ridden gunk.  It's really popular here, so maybe the stock just moves faster?

I have tried the dragon egg - awesome, but messy, glitter and orange dye for Africa


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 15, 2011)

Busy, this is the store I went to  the soaps were dos ridden. Not all of them admitedly but mostly all. Very very sad that they let their stock get like that.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 15, 2011)

BusySoapin I absolutely agree - LUSH has made handmade popular.  I admire how they took a concept that we all share and turned it into an international business.  I'm thinking they have had a bit more seed money than most of us....   And a good business plan....


----------



## Relle (Oct 24, 2011)

Noticed our lush shop has gone to another shop and has reduced the size of the shop by 2/3rds, I'm guessing, rent is too dear and sales are not there.


----------

